# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Modelo obligado a seguir de anuncios

## Jeff

Hola,

Para anunciarse en esta seccion, bien sea para ofrecer tus servicios o solicitarlos, se debera seguir los modelos siguientes, con el fin de brindar una clara lectura y los datos necesarios para la oferta o la demanda. Si hay enunciados que no se aplican, simplemente no escribirlos.

Para ofrecimiento:

*Nombre:*
*Nombre artístico:*
*Localidad:*
*Población:* 
*País:* 
*Tipo de magia:* (_ejemplo: Cartomagia, Magia de cerca, Magia de escena, Magia infantil, Mentalismo, Escapismo, Grandes ilusiones, malabarismo, hipnosis etc...)_
*Tipo de actuaciones:* _(ejemplo: bodas, bautizos, comuniones, galas, eventos de empresa, pubs, restaurantes, TV, hoteles, campings, cruceros, teatros etc...)_
*Experiencia por tipo de actuación:* _(ejemplo: close up 3 años, escenario 2 años)_
*Disponibilidad temporal:* _(ejemplo: fin de semana y feriados etc....)_
*Disponibilidad de movilidad:* _(ejemplo: local, provincial, nacional y internacional)_
*Web:* (si no tienes web, borrar el enunciado WEB)
*Teléfonos de contacto:* (00 + codigo de pais) Movil/celular:____________ - Fijo:____________
*E-mail:* 

Para solicitud:

*Nombre o empresa:* 
*Busco mago para actuar en:* _(ejemplo: bodas, bautizos, comuniones, galas, eventos de empresa, pubs, restaurantes, TV, hoteles, escuela, iglesia, ayuntamiento, campings, cruceros, teatros etc...)_ 
*Estimado cantidad de publico presente para el evento y edad aprox:*
*Tipo de magia a realizar:* (_ejemplo: Cartomagia, Magia de cerca, Magia de escena, Magia infantil, Mentalismo, Escapismo, Grandes ilusiones, malabarismo, hipnosis etc...)_*:*
*Dia y hora:*
*Localidad:* 
*Población:* 
*País:* 
*Teléfono de contacto:* (00 + codigo de pais) Movil/celular: __________ - Fijo:__________
*E-mail:*

----------

